# Taylorcraft Clipped wings



## sunny91 (May 5, 2009)

good aerobatic airshow,

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2009)

Wow !! Good acrobatic work, and another good video, Sunny...

Charles


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 5, 2009)

Hehe, nice, that little thing can roll 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2009)

Ok, now that was impressive!


----------

